# The Way Amazon Solves the Bot Problem Once and for All



## Dan Okun (Feb 17, 2018)

All they have to do is put an "I am not a robot" question before allowing someone to accept an offer.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dan Okun said:


> All they have to do is put an "I am not a robot" question before allowing someone to accept an offer.


That's assuming it's a problem for them


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

I am a robot though.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> That's assuming it's a problem for them


And don't think it is a problem


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Wow so smart, such a novel idea. Pray tell how did you come up with such a brilliant idea?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The way they deactivated us meir mortals, probably half of them gone already.


----------

